# fisher plow on polaris ranger



## fatboyinmaine (Jan 12, 2008)

im looking to put a 6 foot or 6.5 foot fisher snow plow on my 2011 800 polaris ranger. any idea of the weight of those plows? has anyone done a custom plow for a ranger. thanks great site


----------

